# New Setup Opinions



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, we are moving to our new home soon and I would like to get some opinions on setup of my speakers in my new room.
Currently I have dual PB13 Ultras, Salk Sound STs up front, a Pioneer VSX-1326-K receiver, and a Parasound HCA-1205A amp powering the front 3.
I also have 2 Axiom QS8s and 1 QS4 for my surrounds (6.1). In my new room the builder had in ceiling speakers installed for the rear channels (4).
Here are a couple of pics showing my room. The TV will mount to the wall between the windows and the front speakers/subs will go below along that wall, and all the equipment will go in the utility room to the left of that room.




















The in ceiling speakers can be seen in the first picture, and such limits how I can set up my room.
I have purchased a new Denon 4520 AVR for my system. Seeing as how heavy the subs are I would like some opinions on how I should initially set up my speakers and subs. I purchased the Denon so I could take advantage of the Audyssey XT32 with the dual subs. I have a lot of reading to do on Audyssey, but I can't wait to get moved and play around with my system. I would like to eventually take advantage of the extra channels up front, but after doing some reading I don't know if I will have room for the FW or FH speakers.

Thanks for your comments.
Steve


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Personally, I would still use side surrounds in that setup....and probably even rears, as ceiling mounted down firing speakers aren't exactly the ideal configuration. At best, I would use the in ceiling speakers as duplicate channels of the side and rear surrounds, probably at a lower amplitude.

I'd also look to use acoustic pannels and a large area rug in that room, otherwise it will be very active.


----------



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I was thinking of the same things you have said, going through my head. I will likely start off just using the in ceiling speakers and then add other speakers down the road. I appreciate your comments.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

